# When people don't realize you understand their (foreign) language



## Ameriscot (May 21, 2016)

http://www.pref.com/a/jaw/19-people...2&tse_id=INF_7bf9d75373d54c3399aa6fa93ad62c43


----------



## Ameriscot (May 21, 2016)

Wrong thread!  Delete.


----------



## Don M. (May 21, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> http://www.pref.com/a/jaw/19-people...2&tse_id=INF_7bf9d75373d54c3399aa6fa93ad62c43



Years ago, when I was stationed in Germany, I had several such "opportunities".  I learned to speak German, and had a few German friends, and we hung out in many places that the GI's didn't often go to.  I spoke German with a bit of an accent, and most of the locals thought I was from France or Luxembourg.  It was not unusual to hear a conversation about those "Crazy American GI's", and I had a bit of fun by admitting to be one.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 21, 2016)

My ex was stationed in Germany in the early 80's.  He became quite good at speaking German and would often go into towns when on leave.  He said many of the soldiers were afraid to venture off the base.  

When we lived in Uganda almost everyone we dealt with could speak English.  Many sellers in markets or people in rural areas couldn't speak any.  We had someone tutor us in the local language so we knew a lot of words and phrases but never became fluent.  It was fun to speak it to people who didn't know us.  It was assumed that all white people are rich so we were often asked for money.  Walking down the street one day a group of young guys said 'mzungu, can you give me money'.  We knew the word for 'no' which was somewhat less than polite and we replied 'ngaha' and they thought it was hilarious that we knew this word!


----------

